# If you think the action is tuff here....



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Checkout this video from surf fishing in NC.

http://nickawaymedia.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=409


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hardcore fishin there.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

As much as I love fishing if I had to fish like that I would quit .


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

i would have to quit surf fishing aswell if we had those conditions!!!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd have a hard time standing on dry land in cold weather to catch a bluefish...much less in a washing machine.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

if i came home empty handed it would suck , but if there biting it would be a blast


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

OK I have never claimed to be the sharpest knife in the drawer but I just don't get it. Is that the only fishing hole with in a hundred miles? I could deal with the conditions if the bite was hot and there was a small window for a certain run or something. But cheese n rice, back the hell off and give me some elbow room. What were there rabid pit bulls on either side of them? Do they only get to fish one day a year and only in that one little space. 

Hell maybe there is a story there that I haven't heard and I am just being an ass. But my first impression was "Team Inbred Surf Fishing........ Keep It In The Family"


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Man thats nothin, i should have taken some pics last night. I had to quit about mid-night, the deck was too slippery with ice, my bait was dyeing from the cold water inthe livewell, not to mention the wind never laid down. oh ya, and NO i didn't catch anything:banghead


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

I've heard of that it's called combat fishing :doh:letsdrink


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats awesome! They have a lot of surf fishing tournaments up in NC especially on the outerbanks and Im sure that was footage from one of them. Definately takes some dedication regaurdless!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wysecw (1/21/2008)*OK I have never claimed to be the sharpest knife in the drawer but I just don't get it. Is that the only fishing hole with in a hundred miles? I could deal with the conditions if the bite was hot and there was a small window for a certain run or something. But cheese n rice, back the hell off and give me some elbow room. What were there rabid pit bulls on either side of them? Do they only get to fish one day a year and only in that one little space.
> 
> Hell maybe there is a story there that I haven't heard and I am just being an ass. But my first impression was "Team Inbred Surf Fishing........ Keep It In The Family"




my first thoughts exactly!!! why are they elbow to elbow???


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

That is NC surf fishing at its finest. There was no putting out 5-6+ rods and sitting back waiting for a bite and soak up the sun.(Althought that is what I prefer now). Surfwise a bad day here is generally considered a good day off the Outerbanks.

Brings back fond memories of catching my first red drum(as they are called in NC).

Everyone needs to experience it at least once.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea, Been there! That's the point at Hatteras. They were catchin' "Spots" when I was up there in '93. They looked liked big Blue Gills in the surf. Another noteworthy difference-they drive on the beach with these attachments front, rear and roof for coolers, rods and all this gear, The rods too are like the Brits use, 14' long. It's rough like that at the point 'cause the two water masses merge there.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jackedup (1/20/2008)*if i came home empty handed it would suck , but if there biting it would be a blast


agreed :toast


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Great vid, kinda like what it is on the pier, except there arent 6 ft waves hitting you in the head


----------



## 1jimbo (Nov 2, 2007)

Been fishing the Outer Banks of NC for almost 40 years, on and off. It seems that the worse the weather is, the better the fishing is!!!!! I asked a friend of mine why the hell he goes and freezes his butt off in a deer stand every winter and he just said " don't you go to Cape Hatteras every chance you get? No Difference!" One difference: you can sit in your 4-wheel drive with a cold beer when you don't have a fish on!:toast


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

i just dont think that i am dedicated.......maybe with a couple of :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Brings back terrific memories - seen some giant reds come out of surflike that there, and a lot of "puppy drum" as we used to call the smaller ones - no licenses, bag limits or size limits back then - do they have them there now?. Back in the 80's when the Blues wouldrun thick, you'd see a whole group of guys like that all hooked up on 10-15lb bluefish.

When I moved down here in the mid 80's, I still had the rod rack on the front of my truck - I finally took it off because I got tired of having to explain what it was every time Iparked somewhere.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Evensplit (1/25/2008)*- no licenses, bag limits or size limits back then - do they have them there now?.


 They were considered to be "over fished" so they made it where the red drum have to be between 18-27" and 1 per person. On rough days when we didn't go out, we'd load up the truck with stuff and head out to the sandbox of the North Endat Carolina Beach and fish for them in the surf and by the Inlet.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't remeber a limit or reg on the blues up till 95. 

That looked like a redfish to me though. Didn't see the spot but just me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

been there done that for many yrs the week after thanksgiving go to the outer banks, ocracoke islandand then come back and hunt the following week. i couldn't get warm till july. i love it here sun tans all winter long. cool video.


----------

